# Instead of cannabis, Hemp CBD oil extract



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

Hemp is not marijuana/pot, but they are both cannabis named.

Hemp cbd oil extract can be bought already legally throughout U.S. and can be sold to some countries, successfully received in mail. It's non-psychoactive and in dropper form, easy exact dosing. I've used two brands, message me. Having great success, and my colon and also upper areas are at peace. Now that I've tried the smaller bottle, I'm able to go onto saving on the larger bulk bottle for refills. Don't want anyone to mistakenly buy a poor quality brand. Its affordable when you see how little it takes to conquer spasming. And my spasms were INTENSE and hellish for 15 yrs. You can see my posts for reference. Don't let this go untried. Only side effect is relaxed colon, and maybe too relaxed if you take more than needed. It does store up in body which is good, then you can back it down easily.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Which brands do you recommend? Where can I order it internationally? I have a long list of things to try and I'd like to add the CBD to that list.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

As above, message me for brand of hemp cbd;Depending on your weight and bottle's concentration, I've worked up to 12 drops/day (4 drops 3X/day) = 20mg total. Best to not take any more than needed to resolve ongoingly and cost wise. You can carry the small bottle and save money refilling with economical larger bottles. They professionally show independent 3rd party reports on all products. Last one done in Nov. I believe. Many in the company's reviews do under the tongue held at least a minute-then swallow, even though directions say just swallow. I do 30 min. before meals for IBS as done in past with anti-spasmotics, even though it says after meals (in general). They ship internationally. Their site is extensive in information about themselves. Made me appreciate their quality/thoroughness. Might take 2-3 weeks to get outside the U.S., per a customer review from Australia;But, no side effects like prescription methods. I received in 3 days, a state away. Check to see if your country accepts CBD oil, they should, even if don't accept medical or legalized marijuana, since it is hemp type of cannabis with minuscule amt of THC at < .3% naturally in plant legal everywhere from online.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Thanks for the details.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I edited original post to be a little more instructive, per dosing.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

minimalizer said:


> Bluebird Botanicals;It's in a hemp oil base;I use the "silver," that is "highly concentrated.";Depending on your weight, work up to 12 drops/day (4 drops 3X/day) = 20mg total;Or, maybe work up to 15 drops/day (5 drops 3X/day) = 25mg total. Best to not take any more than needed to resolve ongoingly and cost wise. You can carry the small bottle and save money refilling with economical larger bottles. They professionally show independent 3rd party reports on all products. Last one done in Nov. I believe on the "silver." Many in the company's reviews do under the tongue held at least a minute-then swallow, even though directions say just swallow. I do 30 min. before meals for IBS as done in past with anti-spasmotics, even though it says after meals (in general). They ship internationally. Their site is extensive in information about themselves. Made me appreciate their quality/thoroughness. Might take 2-3 weeks to get outside the U.S., per a customer review from Australia;But, no side effects compared to prescription methods. I received in 3 days, a state away. Check to see if your country accepts CBD oil, they should even if don't accept medical or legalized marijuana, since it is hemp type of cannabis with miniscule amts of THC at < .3% naturally in plant. BTW, high THC and high CBD @ 60g Total utilized over 3 mos. is what has been used even in conjunction with chemo/radiation to cure some even later stage cancers, called Rick Simpson oil;Though, CO2 is a better extraction lately.


hey, thanks for posting. How long would the 10mg typically last you, for example? I've just had a kidney operation which may help with my 20-year abdominal pain. If it doesn't help, I'll try this out.

FYI my pain doc, who's a bit ... unconventional is building a CBD oil product line here in NYC. See http://www.huffingtonpost.com/eden-g-fromberg-do/farmtodispensary-medical-_b_7654382.html. His name is Ramesh Sawhney. He's a big believer in CBD (obviously).


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

I don't take that many mg worth at a time, but the idea is to prevent mainly meals causing spasms, at 3X/day which is how long it is lasting. If it can build in the system after a while, then maybe could possibly last longer. Look for different cbd company's forums for people's ibs anecdotal experiences using cbd, also about others' protocals you may similarly have that it could benefit.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabiximols (getting closer to being approved in U.S.) I.E. Sativex with cbd AND thc v.s. Marinol with just thc usually prescribed for cancer patients. *"No investigations regarding the potential for dependence are available, but such a potential is unlikely considering the pharmacological properties of the two components."* That is an important point;And, as long as the thc is coupled with high enough cbd, the cbd curbs the thc psychoactivity, ALSO anxiety, which is a problem with just prescribing thc in Marinol for cancer patients pain and nausea.

So, if in the future you want insurance to pay for cannabis helping the painful spasms AND more thc helping painful inflammation of IBS and the U.S. approves Sativex, sounds like they're getting closer, one could try requesting your insurance to consider it for IBS. Whole plant idea that includes the other cannibinoids (at least 80) is STILL best, but is out of pocket as well as getting certified cost. At least with hemp extracted cbd oil with independent lab proof testing @ .3% or less thc is legal in the meantime;Make sure what you get is full spectrum ideally in the hemp cannabis situation, bought online as drops and doing sublingually for quicker effect for IBS, that would be decarboxylated.


----------



## twonK (Oct 30, 2006)

minimalizer said:


> en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nabiximols (getting closer to being approved in U.S.) I.E. Sativex with cbd AND thc v.s. Marinol with just thc usually prescribed for cancer patients. *"No investigations regarding the potential for dependence are available, but such a potential is unlikely considering the pharmacological properties of the two components."* That is an important point;And, as long as the thc is coupled with high enough cbd, the cbd curbs the thc psychoactivity, ALSO anxiety, which is a problem with just prescribing thc in Marinol for cancer patients pain and nausea.
> 
> So, if in the future you want insurance to pay for cannabis helping the painful spasms AND more thc helping painful inflammation of IBS and the U.S. approves Sativex, sounds like they're getting closer, one could try requesting your insurance to consider it for IBS. Whole plant idea that includes the other cannibinoids (at least 80) is STILL best, but is out of pocket as well as getting certified cost. At least with hemp extracted cbd oil with independent lab proof testing @ .3% or less thc is legal in the meantime;Make sure what you get is full spectrum in the hemp cannabis situation, bought online as drops, some sublingual for quicker effect for IBS, that would be decarboxylated.


Just BTW I tried marinol for quite some time and found it ineffective for my abdominal pain. Side effects were annoying but nothing terrible.


----------



## flikkemaL (Mar 27, 2016)

Brands? I'm new to the forum so I hope I'm messaging you correctly.


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

I will be receiving my oil today and will keep an update of how it works!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Ok so - I started yesterday evening with 10 drops under tongue and about 20 minutes later my nausea seemed to disappear. I also felt like I had increased energy! When I woke up I had a small cup (about quarter cup) coffee which usually doesn't effect me atall. 20 minutes later I felt off... i actually felt the urge to have a bm!!! It was not normal or complete BUT it was something and I usually never get the urge without taking a stimulant laxative. I am highly impressed thus far. Thank you, minimalizer, for suggesting this. I wouldn't have got it without your suggestion  ill keep you guys updated after my day today!!!


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Waiting for the updates, marleyma ...


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Yesterday went well - I could really tell that the nausea was much better. It started to creep back around midday but I am a bit nervous to take it later in the day since it gives me so much energy (i don't want to be up all night). So far no bm but it is still early (7am). Overall I feel good this morning. I'll keep the updates coming!


----------



## marleyma (Aug 13, 2014)

Update: past two days have not been that great. I actually felt worse than I usually do BUT I did up the dose to 20 drops (too much i guess?) so maybe that is to blame. I took my usual 4 dulcolax this am and about a half hour later took 10 drops. The clean out, which usually hits me about 5-6 hours later hit me in only 2 ish hours. I definitely feel the oil has helped moved things along quicker.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

Let's see how it works in the long term ...


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

twonK said:


> Just BTW I tried marinol for quite some time and found it ineffective for my abdominal pain. Side effects were annoying but nothing terrible.


I would get the thc in prescription if one can for inflammation and buy quality cbd legally online for the spasming and combine for fuller cannabinoids effect. Ideally one should be getting both from the marijuana plant including the other cannabinoids effect, but alas is illegal in some states here in U.S. At least some folks have medicinally legal marijuana where they live all be it more expensive than growing there own and making a tincture or thicker Rick Simpson oil method from it. You pick which strain you need with more of the cbd % over the thc % if need be for more anti-spasm help.


----------



## minimalizer (Jun 8, 2014)

marleyma said:


> Update: past two days have not been that great. I actually felt worse than I usually do BUT I did up the dose to 20 drops (too much i guess?) so maybe that is to blame. I took my usual 4 dulcolax this am and about a half hour later took 10 drops. The clean out, which usually hits me about 5-6 hours later hit me in only 2 ish hours. I definitely feel the oil has helped moved things along quicker.


Less spasming?


----------



## ThomasHoward (Mar 17, 2021)

marleyma said:


> Ok so - I started yesterday evening with 10 drops under tongue and about 20 minutes later my nausea seemed to disappear. I also felt like I had increased energy! When I woke up I had a small cup (about quarter cup) coffee which usually doesn't effect me atall. 20 minutes later I felt off... i actually felt the urge to have a bm!!! It was not normal or complete BUT it was something and I usually never get the urge without taking a stimulant laxative. I am highly impressed thus far. Thank you, minimalizer, for suggesting this. I wouldn't have got it without your suggestion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


do you really think that it is safe for your health???


----------



## IsacCornish (Mar 22, 2021)

Damn, I can't even imagine how you lived with intense spasms for 15 years. I'm glad that hemp extract helped you get rid of this pain. It seems that people have started to use various things instead of cannabis. I've read a sad story on CBC about a woman with terminal cancer who tried to use magic mushrooms to stabilize her mental health. These shrooms include psilocybin, which can be a helpful ingredient against mental disorders. Recently our Canadian government has legalized the usage of shrooms for various medical purposes, and I want to try it. Yesterday I ordered 3 grams of B Plus on https://getkush.io/product-category/magic-mushrooms/ for affordable price. I hope it will have positive effects, even though I'm worried.


----------



## RobSteerKO0 (Dec 29, 2021)

Yes, you're right. In fact, it's bad that in many countries cannabinoids are considered something dangerous. They have a lot of useful properties. Because of my difficult past, I have post-traumatic syndrome, I have persecution mania, I have severe headaches, flashbacks. My friend sent me CBD oil and a few other products as a gift, I used to be skeptical about this. But after I used this oil, I felt much better, the attacks became less frequent, I began to panic less, to be afraid. It really helped me and it became much easier. I hope such products will be available to people all over the world.


----------



## davinylun (8 mo ago)

I could not relax at night and fall asleep; there was a feeling of anxiety. One or two cocktails with CBD reduce stress and allow you to achieve a pleasant relaxed state, which is certainly better than four or five glasses of whiskey, after which comes alcoholic intoxication. I used to buy them in certain establishments. Now I buy my oil at stateofmindlabs.com and make cocktails at home when I feel anxious. A natural antidepressant.


----------

